# Πρόσεξε να μην πετάξεις μαζί με τα νερά και το παιδί



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Τη φράση την έχετε ξανακούσει. Στα ελληνικά; Στα αγγλικά (ως To throw out the baby with the bathwater ή κάποια παραλλαγή); Είναι μετάφραση της γερμανικής παροιμίας Das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten, όπως φαίνεται να πιστεύει και ο ερανιστής σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα;

Συζητώντας πάντως πριν από λίγο στο ραδιόφωνο με τον Ν. Χατζηνικολαου, ο (νομίζω και εκπαιδευτικός) τ. Υπ. Παιδείας Πέτρος Ευθυμίου χρησιμοποίησε την παροιμία ως «φράση που λένε οι μαμές στην περιοχή καταγωγής του, τη Λάρισα».

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο για την προέλευση της φράσης;


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Ξέρω, δεν είναι ώρα ακόμα και ζητώ συγγνώμη που προτρέχω, αλλά τριγυρίζει πολύ καιρό τώρα στο νου μου κι όλο το ξεχνάω. Ν' αφήσω την πάσα να πάει χαμένη, μέρες που έρχονται;

Mother's Lament - Cream


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Και νόμισα ότι είχαμε άμεση θεσσαλική επικύρωση...

Και οι στίχοι του Mother's Lament:

(traditional)
Are we wollin'? A one, a two, a free, a four...

A mother was washing her baby one night,
The youngest of ten and a delicate mite.
The mother was poor and the baby was thin,
'Twas naught but an skelingtin covered with skin.

The mother turned 'round for a soap off the rack.
She was only a moment but when she turned back
Her baby had gone, and in anguish she cried,
"Oh, where 'as my baby gone?" The angels replied:

Oh, your baby has gone down the plug 'ole.
Oh, your baby has gone down the plug.
The poor little thing was so skinny and thin,
He should 'ave been washed in a jug, in a jug.

Your baby is perfectly happy;
He won't need a bath anymore.
He's a-muckin' about with the angels above,
Not lost but gone before.

Thankyou,
Do you wanna do it again?


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2010)

Τη φράση αυτή θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι την έχω κατ' επανάληψη διαβάσει, αλλά στο μακρινό παρελθόν, σε κείμενα κουκουέδων, διότι πρέπει να την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ο Λένιν, διότι πρέπει να είναι και ρώσικη παροιμία.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2010)

Πάντως η φράση χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα και στα γαλλικά "jeter le bébé avec l’eau du bain". Δεν είμαι βέβαιος για το αν οι Γάλλοι πήραν τη φράση από τα αγγλικά ή, όπως πιστεύω, αρχικά από τα γερμανικά (πλην όμως η επίδραση της αγγλικής κατά της τελευταίες δεκαετίες ήταν αυτή που συνέβαλε στη μεγάλη διάδοσή της). Βλ. http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/jeter_le_bébé_avec_l’eau_du_bain


----------



## psifio (Jun 8, 2010)

Πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται; Πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Όπως το "μαζί με τα ξερά και τα χλωρά" ας πούμε;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2010)

psifio said:


> Πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται; Πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Όπως το "μαζί με τα ξερά και τα χλωρά" ας πούμε;



Η προφανής σημασία της φράσης είναι περίπου αυτή. Το να πετάς τα πάντα χωρίς να έχεις προηγουμένως ξεδιαλέξει τί πρέπει να κρατήσεις και τί όχι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Wikipedia:
*Throw out the baby with the bath water* is an idiomatic expression used to suggest an avoidable error in which something good is eliminated when trying to get rid of something bad, or in other words, rejecting the essential along with the inessential.
A slightly different explanation suggests that this flexible catchphrase has to do with discarding the essential while retaining the superfluous because of excessive zeal. In other words, the idiom is applicable not only when it's a matter of throwing out the baby with the bath water, but also when someone might throw out the baby and keep the bath water.
[...]

The meaning and intent of the English idiomatic expression is sometimes presented in different terms.

Throw out the champagne with the cork
Empty the baby out with the bath.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2010)

Περίπου αλλά όχι ακριβώς.
Εννοεί να μην απορρίψεις κάτι πολύτιμο επειδή τυχαίνει να έχει παροδικά κηλιδωθεί. Τελικά μπορεί να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί η φρ. από τον Μαρξ, όχι τον Λένιν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Ως προς την προέλευση του ...γερμανικού κλάδου, πηγαίνει πολύ πριν από τον Μαρξ. Στον ιστότοπο του γερμανικού λεξικού Duden δίνει εδώ το εξής:

Η παλαιότερη εμφάνιση της φράσης χρονολογείται από το 1512, όπου την συναντάμε ως επικεφαλίδα στην έμμετρη σάτιρα του Τόμας Μούρνερ [Thomas Murner] „Narrenbeschwörung” (Συνωμοσία των τρελών). Επειδή ο Μούρνερ χρησιμοποιεί κατεπανάληψη τη φράση και σε επόμενα έργα του, οι ερευνητές υποθέτουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για κατασκευή του Μ., αλλά υπήρχε από παλιότερα και ήταν διαδεδομένη στη λαϊκή παράδοση.​
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω () το Duden 11, Redewendungen και δεν μπορώ να δω πού ακριβώς οδηγεί η παραπομπή από τον γερμανικό ιστότοπο.

Πλήρες ιστορικό της γερμανικής φράσης υπάρχει σε αυτό το βιβλίο.

Από εδώ, πάντως, μάλλον επιβεβαιώνεται η γερμανική προέλευση:

*baby* late 14c., babi, dim. of baban (see babe). The verb meaning "to treat like a baby" is from 1742. As a term of endearment for one's lover it is attested perhaps as early as 1839, certainly by 1901; its popularity perhaps boosted by baby vamp "a popular girl," student slang from c.1922. Baby blues for "blue eyes" recorded by 1944 (the phrase also was used for "postpartum depression" 1950s-60s). *To empty the baby out with the bath (water) is first recorded 1909 in G.B. Shaw (cf. Ger. das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten).*​


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Στη Wikipedia γράφει επίσης για τη φράση:
This idiom derives from a German proverb, _das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten._ The earliest record of this phrase is in 1512, in _Narrenbeschwörng_ (_Appeal to Fools_) by Thomas Murner (Γερμανός σατιρικός συγγραφέας, ποιητής και _μεταφραστής)_.

Εδώ βρίσκω ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την προέλευση της φράσης, τη μετάφρασή της και την ιστορική και λεξικογραφική διαδρομή της.

Edit: Dude, did you have to throw Duden at me? 
Στο τσακ πρόλαβα να ποστάρω στο ημίωρό μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Ξέχασα σε ποιο ημίωρο ήμουν, Δαίμαν, _εντσούλντιγκουνγκ_ :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2011)

Να που τα _νερά_ έχουν γίνει _βρομόνερα_ ή _βρωμόνερα_. Γράφει σήμερα ο Πρετεντέρης στα Νέα για μέτρα που θεωρεί ότι είναι σωστά αλλά δαιμονοποιούνται επειδή εφαρμόζονται στο πλαίσιο του μνημονίου: 
η πολιτική αντιπαράθεση όπως συνήθως διεξάγεται στη χώρα µας δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια στην ψύχραιμη αξιολόγηση των πραγμάτων. Είναι «ναι σε όλα» ή «όχι σε όλα». Και άλλη µια φορά κινδυνεύουμε να πετάξουµε το µωρό µαζί µε τα βρωµόνερα.

Έχουμε και καμιά 200ριά γνήσιες γκουγκλιές για μωρό που πετιέται μαζί με τα βρομόνερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

Άλλη μια ενδιαφέρουσα παραλλαγή στην απόδοση της έκφρασης στα ελληνικά. Ακόμα κι αν είναι λάθος (δηλαδή, ο συντάκτης άκουσε bathwater και νόμιζε ότι έλεγαν για κάποιο ανύπαρκτο ... «birth water»), η απόδοση έχει έρεισμα:

*... ρίχνουν το παιδί μαζί με τα υγρά της γέννας.* 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=295983


----------



## Themis (Jul 30, 2011)

...πετάνε το μωρό μαζί με το πάμπερ...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> *... ρίχνουν το παιδί μαζί με τα υγρά της γέννας.*
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=295983


Δηλαδή λέμε «σπάσαν τα _υγρά_»; Διότι εγώ νόμιζα πως αυτό ήταν για το σύστημα πέδησης, όχι γέννησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2011)

Μια δική του παραλλαγή χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα και ο Μανδραβέλης: 

[...] αλλά ο κατήφορος πρέπει να πάρει τέλος. *Διότι μαζί με τα βρωμόνερα της Μεταπολίτευσης θα πετάξουμε και το μωρό, που είναι 37 χρόνια δημοκρατικού βίου.*


----------



## Theseus (Jan 21, 2012)

*to throw out the baby with the bath water*

"Throwing the baby out with the bath water" is an expression that implies that an entire idea, concept, practice or project doesn't need to be rejected or discontinued if part of it is bad:- 
-- You can't close the airport because one airline has problems - that's just throwing out the baby with the bath water. 
But more accurately it is to get rid of the essential along with the inessential. 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-throwing-the-baby-out-with-the-bath-water-mean.htm
See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Throw_out_the_baby_with_the_bath_water


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2012)

Σε μετακίνησα εδώ, Th., όπου θα βρεις πλούσιο υλικό για προβληματισμό. Να πω μονάχα, για να ξεκινήσεις καλά, ότι η κλασική απόδοση για το «Let's not throw the baby out with the bathwater» θα ήταν «Ας μην αφήσουμε κοντά στα ξερά να καούν και τα χλωρά» — ή κάπως έτσι. Δείχνει και την πολιτιστική διαφορά: οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν πρόβλημα με τον τρόπο που κάνουν το μπάνιο τους, εμείς με τα δάση μας. 
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2012)

Επίσης και "_πονάει χέρι, κόψει κεφάλι_".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2012)

Πρόσεξε μαζί με τα λιμά μην πετάξεις και τ' ατού!
Πρόσεξε μαζί με τα λιμά μην πετάξεις και τα κόζια!


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης και "_πονάει χέρι, κόψει κεφάλι_".


Γιά εξηγήστε μου τώρα, εσείς που ξέρετε πολλά, γιατί έχουμε εδώ την τηλεγραφική τριτοπρόσωπη διατύπωση — και, μάλιστα, ένα ρήμα αμετάβατο και ένα μεταβατικό; Είναι απλώς ψευτοβαρβαρική διατύπωση; Έχουμε όνομα για αυτές τις «νηπιακές» διατυπώσεις;


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2012)

Εγώ ξέρω "πονάει κεφάλι κόβει κεφάλι" αλλά έχω δει και αυτό που λες εσύ. Σε ένα παλιό τραγούδι υπάρχει "πονάει δόντι βγάζει μάτι". Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε ψευτοβαρβαρική. Φαντάσου να μιλάμε για έναν αλμπάνη και να λέμε "αυτός είναι: πονάει κεφάλι κόβει κεφάλι".


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ως προς την προέλευση του ...γερμανικού κλάδου, πηγαίνει πολύ πριν από τον Μαρξ. Στον ιστότοπο του γερμανικού λεξικού Duden δίνει εδώ το εξής:
> Η παλαιότερη εμφάνιση της φράσης χρονολογείται από το 1512, όπου την συναντάμε ως επικεφαλίδα στην έμμετρη σάτιρα του Τόμας Μούρνερ [Thomas Murner] „Narrenbeschwörung” (Συνωμοσία των τρελών). Επειδή ο Μούρνερ χρησιμοποιεί κατεπανάληψη τη φράση και σε επόμενα έργα του, οι ερευνητές υποθέτουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για κατασκευή του Μ., αλλά υπήρχε από παλιότερα και ήταν διαδεδομένη στη λαϊκή παράδοση.​...
> Πλήρες ιστορικό της γερμανικής φράσης υπάρχει σε αυτό το βιβλίο.
> 
> ...





daeman said:


> Στη Wikipedia γράφει επίσης για τη φράση:
> This idiom derives from a German proverb, _das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten._ The earliest record of this phrase is in 1512, in _Narrenbeschwörng_ (_Appeal to Fools_) by Thomas Murner (Γερμανός σατιρικός συγγραφέας, ποιητής και _μεταφραστής)_.
> 
> Εδώ βρίσκω ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την προέλευση της φράσης, τη μετάφρασή της και την ιστορική και λεξικογραφική διαδρομή της.
> ...





Rogerios said:


> Πάντως η φράση χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα και στα γαλλικά "jeter le bébé avec l’eau du bain". Δεν είμαι βέβαιος για το αν οι Γάλλοι πήραν τη φράση από τα αγγλικά ή, όπως πιστεύω, αρχικά από τα γερμανικά (πλην όμως η επίδραση της αγγλικής κατά της τελευταίες δεκαετίες ήταν αυτή που συνέβαλε στη μεγάλη διάδοσή της). Βλ. http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/jeter_le_bébé_avec_l’eau_du_bain



Παρότι έχουμε ήδη αρκετά για την αρχικά γερμανική φράση που έγινε παροιμία - από τον Λούθηρο, καταπώς γράφει εκεί: 

There is no doubt that the proverbial text gained rapid and universal acceptance in the satirical and polemic literature of the Age of the Reformation. Martin Luther (1483-1546) for example changed the proverbial expression in his scholarly lecture about Salomo from 1526 to a proverb by adding the formula "Man soll ..." (One should, One must, or Don't) to it: "Man sol [sic] das kind nicht mit dem bad ausgiessen" (Don't throw the baby out with the bath water). [D. Martin Luthers _Werke_, ed. by Paul Pietsch. Weimar: Hermann Böhlau, 1898, vol. 20, p. 160.]


- όπου βλέπουμε και την τύχη της παροιμιακής φράσης κατά τη μετάφραση του _Τενεκεδένιου Ταμπούρλου_ του Γκίντερ Γκρας:

In the last clause the acute manipulator of traditional language Günter Grass cleverly connects the shortened proverbial expression "Das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten" with the phrase "Sie sitzen beide in einem Bade" (they are both sitting in one bath, i.e. they both have the same concerns or problems). It might even be that a third expression, namely "Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot" (we are all in the same boat), is being alluded to as well in this pun. In any case, the experienced translator of much modern German fiction, Ralph Manheim, quite successfully translated this passage in his English rendition of _The Tin Drum_ (1961):

Mama could be very gay, she could also be very anxious. Mama could forget quickly, yet she had a good memory. Mama would throw me out with the bath water, and yet she would share my bath.[SUP]140[/SUP]
​
While he does not do very well with the interconnection of the two if not three proverbial phrases which make up Grass's punning proverbial language, he certainly recognizes the first part to be the phrase under discussion here, rendering it very appropriately as "Mama would throw me out with the bath water." Predictably, the Swedish and Dutch translations also maintain the original German expression. The Swedish translator Nils Holmberg has for the final sentence of this passage "Mamma lät mig komma till sig i badkaret men kastade inte ut barnet med badvattnet,"[SUP]141[/SUP] while the Dutch translator Koos Schuur renders it as "Mijn moeder gooide mij soms met het badwater weg en kwam toch bij mij in het bad zitten."[SUP]142[/SUP] Yet the French translator Jean Amsler encountered obvious difficulty with this passage:

Maman savait être fort gaie. Maman savait être fort anxieuse. Maman savait oublier vite. Maman avait pourtant bonne mémoire. Maman me flanquait a la porte et pourtant m'admettait dans son bain.[SUP]143[/SUP]
​
Amsler kept the fact that Oscar's mother let him take a bath with her (i.e. she admitted him into her bath), but he replaces the German proverbial expression with the inadequate phraseological unit "flanquer quelqu'un a la porte" (i.e. to boot, throw, chuck someone out), losing the proverbial pun altogether. He also decided quite correctly that the traditional French equivalent "_jeter le manche après la cognée_" (to throw the helve after the hatchet) was even less fitting to translate this complex sentence. But one thing is for certain, he did not have at his disposal the new French proverb "_Il ne faut pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain_" when he translated Grass's novel in 1961. The proverb and its proverbial form "_jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain_" must therefore be relatively new in the French language, and that being the case, it might in fact be that the phrase entered into the French language not from the German but the English only sometime during the past two decades.
...
[SUP]140[/SUP] Günter Grass, The Tin Drum, translated by Ralph Manheim. London: Secker and Warburg, 1961, p. 163.
[SUP]141[/SUP] Günter Grass, Blecktrumman, translated by Nils Holmberg. Stockholm: Albert Bonniers Förlag, 1961, p. 124.
[SUP]142[/SUP] Günter Grass, De blikken trommel, translated by Koos Schuur. Amsterdam: Meulenhoff, 1964, p. 173.
[SUP]143[/SUP] Günter Grass, Le Tambour, translated by Jean Amsler. Paris: Éditions du Seuil, 1961, p. 171.
σκέφτηκα ότι μια ανακεφαλαίωση για την πορεία της στην αγγλική από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον δεν θα έκανε κακό στο νήμα:

*Don’t throw the baby out with the bathwater*

_From Sarah Balfour_: I’m actually rather surprised you don’t already have an entry for this but what, in your expert etymological opinion, is the origin of the phrase _don’t throw the baby out with the bath water_? The oft-quoted origin, that babies in medieval times were bathed last, when the water was pitch-black and dirty enough that an infant could be lost in it, is complete pig-swill. Why wash a vulnerable child in dirty water?


Is that ancient bit of online folklore still doing the rounds? I thought it had been laughed out of existence at least a decade ago. The only truth in it is that the phrase is indeed ancient, though not originally English.

Like all proverbs, it contains good advice: in your haste to discard something unpleasant or undesirable, don’t throw away something worth keeping.

But Jenkins can’t play too fast and loose with the investment bank. It contributes more than half Barclays’ profits; profits it dearly needs to build up the capital reserves demanded by regulators. Shareholders want to know he won’t throw out the baby with the bath water.
_Sunday Times_, 10 Feb. 2013.
​
It began life in the German language, and is still popular in the form _das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten_. A comprehensive study of its origins by Wolfgang Mieder was published in 1992 [αυτή που είχα λινκάρει τότε που το συζητούσαμε και αποσπάσματά της παραθέτω αποπάνω]. He showed that the first known example is in a satire of 1512 by Thomas Murner with the title _Narrenbeschwörung_ (Appeal to Fools). The religious writer Sebastian Franck published a book of proverbs, _Spruchwörter_, in 1541; he illustrated the principle by the example of sending an old horse to the knacker’s yard but omitting to take its valuable saddle and bridle off first.

Despite these early examples and its wide popularity in German down the following centuries, it appeared in English for the first time as recently as 1849. The Scottish historian Thomas Carlyle was very well informed about Germany and included a translation of it in an article in _Fraser’s Magazine_ in December that year about the slave trade, which was published as a pamphlet four years later:

The Germans say, “you must empty-out the bathing-tub, but not the baby along with it.” Fling-out your dirty water with all zeal, and set it careering down the kennels; but try if you can keep the little child! How to abolish the abuses of slavery, and save the precious thing in it: alas, I do not pretend this is easy.
Thomas Carlyle, _Occasional Discourse on the Nigger Question_, 1853.
​
This was a clumsy translation, lacking the force of our usual form. It doesn’t seem to have had any impact on the language — at least my necessarily imperfect searches haven’t turned up another example before the twentieth century. Its popularity is almost certainly due to George Bernard Shaw, who used it many times. The first was in the introduction to his play _Getting Married_ in 1911, though his form then was _empty the baby out with the bath_.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στη μελέτη του Βόλφγκανγκ Μίντερ, απ' όπου αποσπώ και άλλες αντίστοιχες αγγλικές φράσεις:

To throw the helve after the hatchet
To throw away the wheat with the chaff
Μην ξεριζώνεις και το στάρι μαζί με την ήρα 
Ναι, chaff, όχι ryegrass, αλλά το παροιμιακό, βλέπετε, και throw, όχι uproot, αλλά μετά πάμε στην αποφλοίωση και περιπλέκεται.
To throw away the good with the bad

Βιντεάκι δεν ξαναβάζω· το είχα βάλει ήδη στο #2, αμέσως αμέσως.


----------

